# Vicci B gets spiked! Hot or Not!



## monniej (Feb 6, 2008)

you know that mrs. beckham will always be the first to rock the latest trend!

*Killer Shoes: Victoria Beckhamâ€™s Spiked Stilettos*

by Shomore on June 6th, 2007 | Celebrity Shoe Style, Dolce &amp; Gabbana Shoes, General

Nowadays, it seems the lines between shoe fashion and fetish are getting more and more blurred. When I first saw these spiked Dolce and Gabbana stillettoes at the Spring 2007 Ready to Wear show, I thought it was all for the show. After all, unless youâ€™re in a certain type of exotic industry, I couldnâ€™t see anyone wearing spiked shoes on the streets.





Leave it up to fashionista Victoria Beckham to prove me wrong. At the 2007 Graduate Gala Fashion Show, these skyscraper stillettos made an appearance on Victoria Beckham (does this girl ever wear heels under 3 inches?). Yikes, I hope she doesnâ€™t trip over herself or anyone else!









What do you think? Are these heels cutting (literally) edge or best left behind closed doors?

Spiked Stilettos Shoe Fetish or Fashion? | ShoeBlog


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG...I would stab myself with it!!!


----------



## monniej (Feb 6, 2008)

i know! they are wild aren't they! i know i'm a shoe nut, but these are way beyond what i go for! they've even made it to the runway!







Shoe Blog - Daily shoe news, trends, and reviews from shoe fanatics — ShoeBlog

i don't know about the spikes, but the straps are pretty hot! lol~


----------



## Darla (Feb 6, 2008)

All you can say is wow now way! Looks like she wrapped barbed wire around some ugly sandels. No it is too femdom fetish fashion to say the least. If David doesn't stay in line she can kick him in the butt! &lt;ouch&gt;

Just doesn't go with the dress even in white. She needs to be in white leather in this picture.

hey how come she wasn't Scary Spice? she scares the hell out of me!


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 6, 2008)

Two thumbs down.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 6, 2008)

do not like them one bit


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 6, 2008)

oh dear! just goes to show that some things should stay on the catwalk!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 6, 2008)

yuck


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mmm.......maybe with the right outfit they might look okay. I have to admit, I dont completely hate them.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Feb 6, 2008)

I can't get with those, I'm too damn clumsy and I know I'd cut myself up...LOL. Those are strictly for celebs and runways.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, you would not want to accidently step on her foot!! I dont think its a good look, most unflattering.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, no, those look very dangerous!


----------



## SalJ (Feb 6, 2008)

Ergh, she gets viler every time I see a pic of her, really cannot stand the woman!!

Them shoes are an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 6, 2008)

NOT NOT *NOT*


----------



## luxotika (Feb 6, 2008)

Those shoes are hideous!


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG...I would stab myself with it!!!



I agree- what the heck?!?! is all I could think when I saw this


----------



## Maysie (Feb 7, 2008)

A nasty accident waiting to happen...


----------



## Marisol (Feb 7, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 7, 2008)

hah, now that's different.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 7, 2008)

No, cause I am one of those goobers that likes to scratch their leg with the shoe on the other foot, (hope yall know what I mean), so no


----------



## Killah Kitty (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SalJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Them shoes are an accident waiting to happen. Hahaha my thoughts exactly. Those shoes are intense. I dont know what else I could possibly say lol.
Now those gold ones with the subtle studs and the platform that were posted afterwards, those are pretty without the spikes, pretty, also crazy and should stay on the runway, but very pretty still!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2008)

those are hideous! full points for originality, but we're in the MINUS points for attractiveness, comfort, price.. ugly


----------



## jphan07 (Feb 11, 2008)

ummm ... it's a bit much for my taste


----------



## AliFish (Feb 11, 2008)

not my type of shoe thats for sure!

but who'd be game enough to tell her so... she'd kick you and it would hurt!


----------



## bellagia (Feb 11, 2008)

I'd be more worried for the people walking around her....I'd be sure not to go anywhere near her.


----------



## ValR (Feb 11, 2008)

Those shoes scare me!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 11, 2008)

not. pray that she doesnt run into you..literally.


----------

